# Vegas Yellow in miserable weather



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Someone ages ago asked whether the VY would look any good in more typical UK weather. I think this is from an Eastern European review. You decide:



















































































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi , Vegas Yellow still looks good. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Someone ages ago asked whether the VY would look any good in more typical UK weather. I think this is from an Eastern European review. You decide:
> 
> View attachment 15
> View attachment 14
> ...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Quite a distinct colour, yes! 

Reminds me of...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope, same colour as my first car, an L reg mk1 ford escort.


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

Stunning! I don't think yellow would look much good on an escort either but this looks amazing on the TT. I suspect it's a different yellow in any case 
Thanks for the pics Sherry


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it will look awesome in rainy, and overcast weather. A little bright spot in a dreary day.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Nope, same colour as my first car, an L reg mk1 ford escort.


Or how about late 70's Vauxhall Chevette :lol:

Nope still the white for miserable weather.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Someone ages ago asked whether the VY would look any good in more typical UK weather. I think this is from an Eastern European review. You decide.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Why the fascination with Vegas Yellow,have you placed an order in this colour?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd have thought a Leopard would love yellow!

Am responding to a request or comment that was in the back of my mind from a few weeks ago, did some research, made some screen grabs, saved them and uploaded them.

Most of my posts are Sepang, apart from the Tango Reds, Glaciers, blacks etc.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> I'd have thought a Leopard would love yellow!
> 
> Am responding to a request or comment that was in the back of my mind from a few weeks ago, did some research, made some screen grabs, saved them and uploaded them.
> 
> ...


btw, could U share rdgs Audi Magnetic ride? Does this make a lot of difference compare to stock system suspension and is this standard feature on a TTS i wonder? thks..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Unusual, but bold colour. Not sure id be brave enough..
MR means you have a choice, so for those looking for a compromise between hard and comfort its great.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ha-ha,that's a lion I'm afraid.

For some reason awhile ago I thought you were contemplating yellow.

Doesn't really matter either way,it's what you like that counts.


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

They have a Vegas Yellow TTS on the Audi stand at the Motor Expo at Canary Wharf this week. Must admit it was the first time I've seen a new TTS in the flesh and it did suit the car........plus the day I saw it, it was lovely and sunny.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reminds me of this ....


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Reminds me of this ....


 :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Now this is the car for yellow.New M2 anybody........


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@leopard, I think both cars can pull that colour off. I prefer yellow in the roadster though because the black hood tops the look off really well. The BMW looks fabulous but I'd prefer a TTS, which is prob why I am here.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> @leopard, I think both cars can pull that colour off. I prefer yellow in the roadster though because the black hood tops the look off really well. The BMW looks fabulous but I'd prefer a TTS, which is prob why I am here.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I know where you're coming from,however don't dismiss me just yet though as it all depends how this TTRS is going to pan out :mrgreen:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I suppose the next big show is Frankfurt in the late Autumn - could it be revealed then? I have loved seeing the numerous high performance concepts but the trouble with that is that it wets the appetite and also has the danger of under delivering once the RS is revealed. I mean after the Quattro 420, the race cars and now the 600bhp Sportback, to get something that looks like a TT with a big rear wing and 380bhp (as rumoured) would be a little underwhelming. I hope it's going to be amazing, but not sure.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The problem for me is impatience and I get unsettled waiting around.Take the RS for example that has historically been introduced at the end of a model's lifespan.Big yawn for me,that's why I'm not brand specific and prefer to flit in and out when it suits.
As of recent time the VAG group has been busy with different concepts and what have you,so a TTRS for 2016 may well be a reality but I am aware of a lot of tasty stuff coming out as well which for me will be a difficult,but pleasurable conundrum to have.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The RS division doesn't get heavily involved in the lower cars (A3, TT, Q3) they are just trim models built on the same production line and as such they appear much quicker than the longitudinal models. RS TT will appear next year, 365bhp (inline with the RS3, but could be upto 400bhp if the golf gets it too).

The question is what will get tweaked fixed as part of the year 1 wrap up..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> The RS division doesn't get heavily involved in the lower cars (A3, TT, Q3) they are just trim models built on the same production line and as such they appear much quicker than the longitudinal models. RS TT will appear next year, 365bhp (inline with the RS3, but could be upto 400bhp if the golf gets it too).
> 
> The question is what will get tweaked fixed as part of the year 1 wrap up..


Big disappointment for me if "only" 365bhp.Has got to be 380 min-plus to hold my interest.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

leopard said:


> Now this is the car for yellow.New M2 anybody........


That looks amazing. 8)

That will be one car that drives as well as it looks.


----------

